# 15 ft. drop on a Trek Scratch



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Stopping before the rocks is the hard part. The wind caught me on the first attempt. The drop is nicknamed "Red Bull" because of the red dirt I guess.


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

Sick bike, sicker drop. Congrats man. Good stuff.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Pretty hairy looking over the edge


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

sick drop.
last time i was on kauai driving up the road to waimea canyon i was wondering if anyone did hucks or jumps in those smaller valleys off the right of the road - i guess they do! there's all kinds of redbull rampage looking stuff up there. very rad huck.


----------



## ridefreeride (Apr 8, 2009)

Niiice!


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

Were you measuring in Pinkbike feet?

Nice drop all the same, must have been a serious rush of adrenaline indeed....

Keep going bigger man!


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Eh brah, guess you're on Kauai. Wish I was more fr oriented back when I was on Kauai, did a lot of runs down the canyon looking at those drops way back when. Nice hit.


----------



## insanitylevel9 (Sep 23, 2009)

looks like a fun drop, and looks pretty smooth as well.


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

GoPro video stills. The run in.










The huck.










Wind blew me off line and I went straight into a big rock on the first try.










The soil sample on the 1st attempt.










Success on the 2nd!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

mighty fine....


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Katana said:


> Were you measuring in Pinkbike feet?
> 
> Nice drop all the same, must have been a serious rush of adrenaline indeed....
> 
> Keep going bigger man!


Looks about right to me.. a little further along the road but here's some perspective. Cropped just above my feet


----------



## doesyourchainhanglow (Sep 27, 2010)

i would have been sh'ting bricks, nice job!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Katana said:


> Were you measuring in Pinkbike feet?
> 
> Nice drop all the same, must have been a serious rush of adrenaline indeed....
> 
> Keep going bigger man!












15 ft. is a conservative number. Assuming that the guy is 5 ft. tall, each line represents 5 ft. It's more like 17-20 ft. to the landing which is past the 2nd shelf where the black spray paint is. Not that I need to justify the height, just FYI, haha. This is the first time I actually tried to measure it.


----------



## electrik (Oct 22, 2009)

You got some serious testosterone poisoning, haha!


----------



## Lelandjt (Feb 22, 2008)

Shoulda kept goin till you hit the river. Puinsai!


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

sick drop, super sketchy run out.


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

rat7761 said:


> The huck.


Nice! :thumbsup:

Not sure I'd be keeping a finger on the brakes as I was sending off something like that though.


----------



## mr.niles (Feb 5, 2007)

not sure how many of y'all have been up that highway, but that terrain there is gnarly. it's like redbull rampage terrain, but with plants growing. that's a rad huck for sure.


----------



## oakhills (Mar 30, 2004)

15 ft. is a conservative number. Assuming that the guy is 5 ft. tall, each line represents 5 ft. It's more like 17-20 ft. to the landing which is past the 2nd shelf where the black spray paint is. Not that I need to justify the height, just FYI, haha. This is the first time I actually tried to measure it.[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the perspective, that is much bigger than the video seemed to convey. That is huge in fact! Props to that huck, man. That is very nice..

When I saw the helmet cam, it looked more like this...


----------



## IrSc (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice huck, and nice bike too!


----------



## mtnbikecrazy55 (Jul 26, 2007)

Sick man!


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

The bike: 2010 Trek Scratch 7. The "do-it-all" bike.
-Marzocchi 66 RC3.
-Sram XO rear derailleur.
-SLX front derailleur.
-Saint cranks (175mm) 22/36.
-Sram PG970 11-34 rear cassette.
-Elixir Rs. (203mm front, 185mm rear).
-Rock Shox Reverb seatpost.
-2.5 Maxxis High Rollers DH casing.
-Fox DHX 4.0 rear shock with 450 lbs. spring.


----------



## KAHAIKAPU (Sep 28, 2008)

Nice and smooth. Crew does great filming also..im not sure what you wont hit lol :thumbsup: great job..see ya on the trail.. Keep on Flyin ..Aloha


----------



## rat7761 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks Stan, I try, haha. Just took a look at my bike today. Put a nice smile in my front rim when I hit the rock on the 1st attempt.


----------



## jayjudy13 (May 8, 2004)

Killer drop. Too bad it doesn't seem to link up to more trail...


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

Wettest spot on earth, used to have the most rainfall. If you cut a trail down there just wouldn't last.. 

Some trails on the other side of the road, used to be a land owner who tried to block it. Still access over there??


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

DeerhillJDOG said:


> Wettest spot on earth, used to have the most rainfall. If you cut a trail down there just wouldn't last..
> 
> Some trails on the other side of the road, used to be a land owner who tried to block it. Still access over there??


That's a few miles from Mt. Waialeale. The 30-40 inches/year the canyon gets is a drop in the bucket compared to 460"+ and aren't the reason for no trails in that area.


----------



## Deerhill (Dec 21, 2009)

A while since I've been, I want to see vid


----------

